# Wood Chips in an offset smoker



## Paolo (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am new here. I'm currently living here in the Philippines. I am planning to buy an Offset Smoker to start my passion for smoking. I am fond of eating brisket, ribs, etc or anything barbecue.

Wood logs are not available here in PH. My question would be, how will i maintain my temperature if i will be using a Wood Chips? Most of the vid that i have watched, they are using wood logs. Do i need to wet my wood chips? Or just monitor my gauge every 15-30mins?


----------



## SmokinLogs (Aug 7, 2018)

It would be tough to maintain a fire with chips. You’d go through a lot. If you can’t get logs I would use charcoal for heat and then put your chips right on the burning coals for your smoke. Wood chunks would be even better than chips, but charcoal is your best option. Hope this helps you out.


----------

